# Boiled Linseed Oil: how can i make it darker?



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

after hours of playing with different stains, water, oil... i slathered some Boiled Linseed Oil on cherry plywood and it just knocked the socks of me...

the depth, the vivid layering effect... even on a cherry plywood... i was amazed! did i mention the depth? 

the only issue is, i need to have a somewhat dark-ish finish... how can i darken the look of oiled wood?

also, can i apply a more durable/water resistant coating on top of BLO?

i was thinking of either Behlen Rock Hard Table Top Varnish or Waterlox Original Sealer Finish... this is for my vanity wood surfaces.

as always, thanks in advance for your comments/suggestions.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Danish oil is available in different colors.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> also, can i apply a more durable/water resistant coating on top of BLO?


You can once the BLO is completely dry



kinghong1970 said:


> i was thinking of either Behlen Rock Hard Table Top Varnish or Waterlox Original Sealer Finish... this is for my vanity wood surfaces.


You can tint any of those. Or take Brink's suggestion of Danish Oil. An oil base poly will add some amber tone to the finish. Experiment with samples.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Or you could let the cherry piece sit in the sun for a few days. Cherry will darken noticeably in 4-6 hours of sun light. Longer exposure only makes it darker.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

hmm... did some test with Watco's Danish oil... i did not like it... the pigments seems quite more noticable...

i think i'll just go with pure linseed and let nature take it's course



cabinetman said:


> You can once the BLO is completely dry


How long does it take for BLO to completely dry?
i am using BLO purchased from Home Depot/Lowes



cabinetman said:


> You can tint any of those. Or take Brink's suggestion of Danish Oil. An oil base poly will add some amber tone to the finish. Experiment with samples.


interesting but the more i look at my BLO samples, the more in love i am with the look...

i'm so tempted to buy different type of wood and see how BLO looks on them...

Question:
applying BLO, there's some "blotching" but not as much as seen when staining... but i tried some pre-stain but the BLO does not pop the grains as much... is this just the BLO showing the natural beauty/varying density of the wood? 

thanks for the replies!

Al


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> Question:
> applying BLO, there's some "blotching" but not as much as seen when staining... but i tried some pre-stain but the BLO does not pop the grains as much... is this just the BLO showing the natural beauty/varying density of the wood?
> 
> thanks for the replies!
> ...


The pre stain acts like a sealer, so what you have is a surface that has been partially sealed, and the BLO's penetration is affected.












 







.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

that's what i figured... but tbh, the "blotching" on the BLO finished wood is interesting and not as "artificial" looking as in stains.

now, how long before i can start layering the Polyurethane?

i recall reading somewhere that someone did BLO, Shellac, Poly-Urethane... is this necessary/suggested or is it a case of needing to ventilate my workshop some more?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

kinghong1970 said:


> ...How long does it take for BLO to completely dry?
> i am using BLO purchased from Home Depot/Lowes...


I have used BLO from Home Depot, I think it was Deft brand or something like that. My current can is Ace Hardware branded and it seems exactly the same to me... 

The time it takes for your BLO to dry completely will vary just like most other finished on environmental factors, particularly heat and humidity. But typically, at least for ME in COASTAL TEXAS (emphasis added) where high heat, and humidity are a big part of life, I have never had BLO take more than a couple of hours to completely dry, even when nearly poured on. 

Never used BLO on Cherry, but then again, I haven't done much in Cherry yet. Yes I have some in stock, just haven't done anything with it yet...

As far as can you put a clear coat over BLO... Yes, I have more than once used clear lacquer over BLO no problem...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Cherry is going to darken with age and exposure to light. I think you could start with an amber shellac to deepen color before applying the BLO.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

i have an exhaust fan blowing air/fumes out of my basement, and i have a dehumidifier working round the clock at the time...
it's been almost 48 hrs since my 100% BLO application and last night, it was dry to touch... later on tonight, maybe i can put 2nd coating of it...

i tried on a test piece of BLO + Mineral Spirit 1:1 and it seems to dry noticably faster... safe to go this way?

my intention is to do a coat or two with BLO + Min Spirit and follow up with multiple outer coat of varnish (thinned)
or, work the varnish (polyurethane) into BLO + MS mix... i was reading of 1:1:1 of BLO/MS/Polyurethane

and to give me the "best" protection against moisture, do you recommend final coating of just Polyurethane or multiple outer coating of thinned polyurethane?


----------



## TheDarkestwolf (Dec 9, 2019)

I've been told you can use Iron Oxide and Walnut Oil, I'm going to be trying them myself when get the chance.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Try some Danish oil. It comes in various shades.


I've used it on cherry looks very nice. 



It is different than BLO in the fact is has varnish in it, but the application is the same.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Waterlox will pop the grain and provide your top coat all by itself and, I think you will find it to be darker than linseed oil alone.


----------



## Frank but not really (Jun 12, 2021)

I found on the interwebs that the base for oil paint is boiled Lin seed oil. So I ordered a couple of tubes and it tinted the oil really well.


----------

